# Animated Ouija Board



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thought I'd try my hand at one of those 'haunted' ouija boards to go with the Skulltronix seance routine I'll be running this year. Seems to have turned out ok, but I'll let you guys be the judge. Here it is:

100_0072.flv video by bradg896 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid109.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid109.photobucket.com/albums/n77/bradg896/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@n77/bradg896/100_0072


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Don't know why it posted two different ways here (sorry), oh, and apologies for the weird 'soundtrack', really have to remember to turn down the tv when I film something.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that works good 
(to bad you can't get it to spell something out)
the soundtrack sounds like spirits trying to get out haha


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

I like the movement very much. What are you using, a reindeer motor? I built one several years ago using an old turntable. It worked well enough, but only had a circular motion.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

The movement is excellent. If I had seen that as a child, I probably would have soiled myself....Great Job.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very smooth and spooky.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

smooth alright! I love the twirls.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I LOVE it. A definite must have for my seance room next year!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome! I wanted to do one this year, but I missed the ebay auctions.
I guess I just did not bid high enough...
Anyway it's time I get that new/old electric chair going...
VH


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is smooth...NICE


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> smooth alright! I love the twirls.


I agree with Sickie. I love the twirls.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments! The spin isn't difficult to get, if anyone is interested, I'll post another thread to show how it was done. Thank you all again.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*cool*

Are you planning a tutorial on this?(tapping foot) lol That is VERY cooooool


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Brad Green said:


> Thanks for the compliments! The spin isn't difficult to get, if anyone is interested, I'll post another thread to show how it was done. Thank you all again.


well doh--
good job --i want one


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes please post the tutorial. Very cool nice Job.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome!!! When my kids were younger they were scared to death of the Ouija board. Buried ours in the back yard. Now, even in their twenty's it still creeps them out. I've got to make one of these.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I've always wanted to do one of these, great job!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

*Come on! Flip it over and show us the guts!*
please....
VH


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

the_PROCRASTINATOR said:


> *Come on! Flip it over and show us the guts!*
> please....
> VH


Actually, I did already! Look in "How-To's" section under 'Ouija Board How-To Lite' I posted it, but I don't think anyone noticed....


----------

